# Dundonald Sunday 10th April 2016



## Farneyman (Dec 5, 2015)

Just an update on this for deposits. Looking for a deposit of Â£25 by the below date. I know its a busy time of year for people but Anyone wanting to pay the full amount (Â£45)at that time is welcome to do so and will be tracked on here when and what paid. 

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY. :fore:

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

-_ Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable_

32/32

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil

RESERVE 
bigslice
IainG
Williep

Ta


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 12, 2015)

Reminder Â£25 deposit by 29-1-16

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475              *Â£45 PAID*
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil

RESERVE 
bigslice
IainG
Williep


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2015)

Remind me again in a month


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 13, 2015)

Reminder Â£25 deposit by 29-1-16

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy   Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil

RESERVE 
bigslice
IainG
Williep


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 31, 2015)

Just a gentle reminder to those intending to play this that the deposit is due by 29th January 2016.

Happy New Year to you all when it comes!


----------



## IanG (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not going to be able to commit to this yet so best promote one of the reserves in my place. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 31, 2015)

IanG said:



			Sorry, I'm not going to be able to commit to this yet so best promote one of the reserves in my place. 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

No problem Ian. Let me know if there's any change. Will stick you on the reserve list in case of any change.

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2016)

More of an nudge than a gentle reminder 

Deposit due on the 29th January. 

Ta


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

Paid


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheers Dave

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo
JohnB
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

Couple more payments received. :thup:

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

*I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.*

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2016)

will post off tomorrow buddy


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			will post off tomorrow buddy
		
Click to expand...

I will await your doo...


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
IanG
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG

Cheers Toad


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45 
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45 
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
		
Click to expand...

Fabio paying full fees early ha ha , are you the missing lotto winner. bestie pal :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Fabio paying full fees early ha ha , are you the missing lotto winner. bestie pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nah... just skimming off everyone else :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Tempted lurker here. Put me as a reserve please mate


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

Reserve list updated.

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 14, 2016)

PM sent. Could all go belly up as im using my phone to check this.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 15, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1

Thanks Karen :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 15, 2016)

Just Paypal'd you, Fabian. Your inbox is full though.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 16, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1

Cheers Jimaroid :thup: Just emptied my private box...


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2016)

Keep them coming. Cheers Patrick.

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148 PAID Â£45
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Less than a week to go for deposits folks.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2016)

Cheers SammmBee

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148 PAID Â£45
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2016)

Cheers Val

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

Farneyman PAID Â£45
stevek1969
patrick148 PAID Â£45
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val Â£24 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy
Andy Snr
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

Â£24 paid? :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 23, 2016)

Val said:



			Â£24 paid? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Raiding the piggy bank?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2016)

Val said:



			Â£24 paid? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Commission


----------



## AMcC (Jan 26, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

PayPal if possible. PM for payment details if required.

As stated on quote from Dundonald-

- Non refundable deposit required by 29/01/2016

- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable


stevek1969
thecraw
greiginfife
CalumMcK
HDIDKenny
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
williamalex1
Jungle
mcbroon
keeno
Driven2Distraction
Andy
Andy Snr
Hendo007
ger147
Neil
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1
		
Click to expand...


Come on guys get the money out 

Only a couple of days until this needs to be paid.

It is a thankless task Fabian has organising this, so can you at least get your deposits to him


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Come on guys get the money out 

Only a couple of days until this needs to be paid.

It is a thankless task Fabian has organising this, so can you at least get your deposits to him
		
Click to expand...

Dead right. Have been meaning to write the same for a few days


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 26, 2016)

Fabian

Can you stick me down as a reserve please?

Thought I had missed the boat on this, but seems you are still short quite a few deposits, so might still sneak in.  I'll check in over the next few days and you can let me (and the other subs) know if we are in.

Cheers


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2016)

If I was a reserve I'd be getting giddy and getting my deposit  in &#9786;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2016)

My Â£45 paid via bank transfer.


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 26, 2016)

Paid by PayPal earlier on this evening.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2016)

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Must have been a few piggy banks raided today. Cheers folks. :thup:

Could greiginfife, Trotter, Hendo007 and ger147 get the deposit sorted or at least let me know if you are still going.

Also are the following on the reserve list still interested in space if one becomes available - IainG, Williep, IanG and davemc1. The other non payers on the list, so far, have been in contact to let me know they will be attending to deposit in the next couple of days. Cheers

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val Â£24 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle 
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1
lobthewedge

Hope I've not missed anyone lol


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Im still good, just gis the nod if and when :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Im still good, just gis the nod if and when :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 26, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Must have been a few piggy banks raided today. Cheers folks. :thup:

Could greiginfife, Trotter, Hendo007 and ger147 get the deposit sorted or at least let me know if you are still going.

Also are the following on the reserve list still interested in space if one becomes available - IainG, Williep, IanG and davemc1. The other non payers on the list, so far, have been in contact to let me know they will be attending to deposit in the next couple of days. Cheers

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife
CalumMcK
Val Â£24 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter
Lanark_Golfer
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle 
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
IanG
davemc1
lobthewedge

Hope I've not missed anyone lol
		
Click to expand...

I have already been in touch and advised you when I will be paying. Happy to re-send the PM if you've misplaced it.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I have already been in touch and advised you when I will be paying. Happy to re-send the PM if you've misplaced it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup your correct. Got a note of it. Apologies about that. I knew I would screw up somewhere lol


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 27, 2016)

Money transferred this morning


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 27, 2016)

Fabian I've put the money into your Nigerian uncles account :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Fabian I've put the money into your Nigerian uncles account :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ungawa , me too


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

Been  a while since the original request, but am I right in thinking price includes full English breakfast before, tea & scones after?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2016)

Few more received today. Ticking over nicely now. Thanks. 

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Also from the reserve list still are you still interested in a space if one becomes available - IainG

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle 
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
davemc1
lobthewedge


----------



## Val (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Been  a while since the original request, but am I right in thinking price includes full English breakfast before, tea & scones after?
		
Click to expand...

Dont be absurd dear boy.

You can of course order a roll and square sausage if you wish though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Few more received today. Ticking over nicely now. Thanks. 

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Also from the reserve list still are you still interested in a space if one becomes available - IainG

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle 
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
davemc1
lobthewedge
		
Click to expand...

Williep is still available, and will pay immediately if required. When is the deadline again ??


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Been  a while since the original request, but am I right in thinking price includes full English breakfast before, tea & scones after?
		
Click to expand...

Afraid not. Just 18 quality holes at a top quality course that is soon to be host of the Scottish Open.



Val said:



			Dont be absurd dear boy.

You can of course order a roll and square sausage if you wish though.
		
Click to expand...

Val in fairness some folk even struggled to do that the last time. :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Williep is still available, and will pay immediately if required. When is the deadline again ??
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

Val said:



			Dont be absurd dear boy.

You can of course order a roll and square sausage if you wish though.
		
Click to expand...

How uncouth


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Afraid not. Just 18 quality holes at a top quality course that is soon to be host of the Scottish Open.



Val in fairness some folk even struggled to do that the last time. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Some people like their steaks really well done .


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2016)

Cheers Brian

PAYMENT OF DEPOSIT DUE BY THURSDAY 28th JANUARY 2016

I WILL NOT PAY ANY DEPOSITS THAT ARE NOT IN ON TIME. NO PAY NO PLAY.

Also from the reserve list still are you still interested in a space if one becomes available - IainG

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice

RESERVE 
IainG
Williep
davemc1
lobthewedge


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 27, 2016)

If everyone pays up, and the reserve 4 are still up for it, any chance of asking for an extra tee time? Gotta be worth a shout


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			If everyone pays up, and the reserve 4 are still up for it, any chance of asking for an extra tee time? Gotta be worth a shout
		
Click to expand...

Will be checking that out tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			How uncouth 

Click to expand...

You can actually order your food while on the course at Dundonald there's a telephone at the 7/ 8th.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			You can actually order your food while on the course at Dundonald there's a telephone at the 7/ 8th.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

excellent, i'll bring my phone book with me, need to catch up with a couple of pals in the US


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			If everyone pays up, and the reserve 4 are still up for it, any chance of asking for an extra tee time? Gotta be worth a shout
		
Click to expand...

Squeaky bum time Davie! Pass stamped and raring to go?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			excellent, i'll bring my phone book with me, need to catch up with a couple of pals in the US
		
Click to expand...

You have pals :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			You have pals :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

yep and i can get out of bunkers too:ears::rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			yep and i can get out of bunkers too:ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

My finger is poised over the button again :lol:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			My finger is poised over the button again :lol:
		
Click to expand...

do me a favor then.... press it


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Farneyman sent u a friend request, can u pm me PayPal details and I will get my deposit off to you later tonight?

Sorry for the delay!still up for it...


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

UPDATE- Due to popular demand, and an available time, there is an extra fourball booked for this.  So the old reserves are no longer reserves so get your money sent ASAP please. 

Looking back over the 2 threads for this I can see where IainG was added but no sign of his post??? I may have added his name by mistake...I have also tried to find an IainG in the members list unsuccessfully...I think I may have added Keyser Soze :whoo:

So as it stands I am still waiting to hear from IainG to see if he is still up for this. If anyone has a contact number could you maybe send him a message to see if he is still available for it. I also now have a new reserve list with algar5 joining in the wings if I don't hear from IainG or there is no such person algar5 will just slot in to bring us up to a total of 36. 

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction (money on route)
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 (money on route)
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
IainG ?????????
Williep
davemc1
lobthewedge

RESERVE 
algar5

PS My head is bursting :rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 28, 2016)

Isn't it IanG?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Isn't it IanG?
		
Click to expand...

That may be where the confusion is but I know IanG is not available 100%


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 28, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			That may be where the confusion is but I know IanG is not available 100%
		
Click to expand...

Fabian was it not Iain G that plays at the Gowf Club, thought you added him when some of the other old school were added?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

Top work Fabian. Thanks for pulling this together. 

Whatever you've skimmed has been well earned!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Will get it sent over tomorrow Fabian. Thanks buddy


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 28, 2016)

There is an IanG and IainG.  

Well done Fabbo.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Fabian was it not Iain G that plays at the Gowf Club, thought you added him when some of the other old school were added?
		
Click to expand...




virtuocity said:



			There is an IanG and IainG.  

Well done Fabbo.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the IainG that is currently on the naughty step... I have contacted him and just waiting on word back...


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 28, 2016)

Can I be on a reserve list please?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

OK...nearly there...IainG has been in contact and isn't available :cheers:

So we have 36 spots filled with a new reserve. Deposit will be paid tomorrow so get it sent ASAP if not already over. Thanks :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction (money on route)
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1
lobthewedge

RESERVE 
Merv_serve


----------



## chippa1909 (Jan 28, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			OK...nearly there...IainG has been in contact and isn't available :cheers:

So we have 36 spots filled with a new reserve. Deposit will be paid tomorrow so get it sent ASAP if not already over. Thanks :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction (money on route)
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1
lobthewedge

RESERVE 
Merv_serve
		
Click to expand...

My goodness! There's some names on this list that are a blast from the past.
Will someone please pass on my good wishes to the craw. Haven't seen him in ages.


----------



## Keeno (Jan 28, 2016)

Good effort Fab. Looking forward to it


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 28, 2016)

Money sent.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Money sent.
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£25 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction (money on route)
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID

RESERVE 
Merv_serve


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Keeno said:



			Good effort Fab. Looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

A Scottish Mega meet organised by an Irishman , well done FABIO.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2016)

Cant wait to make the draw...:mmm:


----------



## IanG (Jan 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			A Scottish Mega meet organised by an Irishman , well done FABIO.
		
Click to expand...

Have a great day out guys, Dundonald was amazing last October - must be one of the best vfm deals in Scottish golf.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 29, 2016)

Deposit paid today. :thup:

Will be in touch with details of a menu if anyone wants to have a bite to eat when they are either waiting to tee off or hanging about after their round. 

Final payment will be due a month before we play. Will also be looking for you to add current handicaps before that also. 

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction (money on route)
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID

RESERVE 
Merv_serve


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 29, 2016)

When is your tee off on the Sunday.  If I get in I'm assuming staying local Saturday night would be the advisable option? (Travel from midlands)


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 29, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			When is your tee off on the Sunday.  If I get in I'm assuming staying local Saturday night would be the advisable option? (Travel from midlands)
		
Click to expand...

First tee time is 10am. Lots of local options can be sorted if a space crops up. :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID

RESERVE 
Merv_serve


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			When is your tee off on the Sunday.  If I get in I'm assuming staying local Saturday night would be the advisable option? (Travel from midlands)
		
Click to expand...

I havnt asked him yet, but my mate huds will be driving up from Manchester. If we all go in one car, it saves me talking to him.... haha.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 29, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I havnt asked him yet, but my mate huds will be driving up from Manchester. If we all go in one car, it saves me talking to him.... haha.
		
Click to expand...

He will be delighted you got in at the end :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Am cycling


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 29, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Am cycling
		
Click to expand...

Aye tandem...


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Aye tandem...

Click to expand...

Tiny clown-bike. Matches my golf!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c  16.5
Willie p         -  h/ c  15.1


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Williamalex1- h/ c  16.5
Willie p         -  h/ c  15.1
		
Click to expand...


And so it begins :fore:

12 - Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
17 - williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
15 - Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID

RESERVE 
Merv_serve


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c  16.5
Willie p         -  h/ c  15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 30, 2016)

Cheers for organising Fabian, great effort.

After last time round, I'll no' be touching the rolls. Think I'll bring a packed lunch instead


----------



## ger147 (Jan 30, 2016)

Handicaps - I'm booked to play in 5 qualifiers in March so it will be much nearer the time before I know what my h/cap will be on the day in April.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 30, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Handicaps - I'm booked to play in 5 qualifiers in March so it will be much nearer the time before I know what my h/cap will be on the day in April.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine. Will the 5 medals be enough to get you up another shot


----------



## ger147 (Jan 30, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Yeah that's fine. Will the 5 medals be enough to get you up another shot 

Click to expand...

Should be as they are all at away courses, one open and the Links Golf Cup in East Lothian.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 30, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c  16.5
Willie p         -  h/ c  15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5
AMcC       -  h/c 16


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c 16.5
Willie p - h/ c 15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5
AMcC - h/c 16
Greiginfife - h/c 9
Trotter - h/c 13


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c 16.5
Willie p - h/ c 15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5
AMcC - h/c 16
Greiginfife - h/c 9
Trotter - h/c 13
patricks148  HC 36


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Williamalex1- h/ c 16.5
Willie p - h/ c 15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5
AMcC - h/c 16
Greiginfife - h/c 9
Trotter - h/c 13
patricks148  HC 36
		
Click to expand...

You got your 5s and 3s mixed up old boy?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			You got your 5s and 3s mixed up old boy?
		
Click to expand...

if you insist dear boy happy to play off 53

TBH with not playing for a month and the way my driving was, I'm not sure i would still be in the top 10 even off that


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 30, 2016)

Williamalex1- h/ c 16.5
Willie p - h/ c 15.1
huds1475 - h/c 18.5
AMcC - h/c 16
Greiginfife - h/c 9
Trotter - h/c 13
patricks148 HC 36
SammmeBee - h/c 5


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2016)

Farneyman, is there any chance  of me and another one playing this or are you restricted to 32 players?

I couldn't commit initially but it's looking likely I can make it, I'll know 100% by This weekend.

No worries if it's full.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Farneyman, is there any chance  of me and another one playing this or are you restricted to 32 players?

I couldn't commit initially but it's looking likely I can make it, I'll know 100% by This weekend.

No worries if it's full.
		
Click to expand...

I ended up getting another tee time so we have 36 with 1 reserve. Reluctant to book another time (not sure if there is one - but I could always ask if you are 100% able to make it...This would allow Merv_serve in plus you 2 and leave us needing 1 more...

Will drop them an email and see...will put you on the reserve list +1 for now. 

If we do get another time I will cap it at 40!

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
15 - Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID

RESERVE 
Merv_serve
Stuart_C +1


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 2, 2016)

Great news, I'm definitely up for this as I was supposed to be on a Spain trip which fell through.
Do I wait for a 4th to join us or can I book digs now???


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Great news, I'm definitely up for this as I was supposed to be on a Spain trip which fell through.
Do I wait for a 4th to join us or can I book digs now???
		
Click to expand...

I have sent an email so hold off just now until they get back to me. I will let you know asap.

Anyone know anyone else who wants to get added to the reserve list to make a possible 4ball?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I have sent an email so hold off just now until they get back to me. I will let you know asap.

Anyone know anyone else who wants to get added to the reserve list to make a possible 4ball?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FM, I'll let you know either way by Sunday. We have a qualifier for our match play comp and it's around this date  but I'll definitely know by sunday.

Nice one.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Managed to get the extra teetime so Merv_serve, Stuart C +1 and AndyIII are now in our group of 40! Anyone want to start the reserve list again.

Hopefully now Stuart you can make it...

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
15 - Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve
Stuart_C
Stuart_C +1
Andy III


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 3, 2016)

Well done Fabian, 40 a great turn out on a great course which will be immaculate come April :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 3, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Well done Fabian, 40 a great turn out on a great course which will be immaculate come April :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hope so Kenny. Looking forward to it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Hope so Kenny. Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Sure to be sure .


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 3, 2016)

Great work Fabian.
Just roll on the weekend so StuartC can confirm for definite.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Great work Fabian.
Just roll on the weekend so StuartC can confirm for definite.
		
Click to expand...

The time is booked so go ahead a make whatever arrangements you need to. You will get a game. Hopefully S_C will make it too. If not we will get someone to play. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Is 40 a record number of players at a Scottish meet ?.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 4, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			The time is booked so go ahead a make whatever arrangements you need to. You will get a game. Hopefully S_C will make it too. If not we will get someone to play. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll play if S_C can't make it.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

MC72 said:



			I'll play if S_C can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes...we have another reserve. Will add you to the list MC72


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Is 40 a record number of players at a Scottish meet ?.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate but there was a few decent meets a few years ago...whats the Trump trip numbers for later in the year? The old Castle Stuart trip was organised was a decent number too if I remember correctly.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 4, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			The time is booked so go ahead a make whatever arrangements you need to. You will get a game. Hopefully S_C will make it too. If not we will get someone to play. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding.
thanks, I can't wait.
turned a missed opportunity into an absolute winner.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Not sure mate but there was a few decent meets a few years ago...whats the Trump trip numbers for later in the year? The old Castle Stuart trip was organised was a decent number too if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

CS was 50 Fabio, i suspect a few of "edit" (he who shall not be named)  have been well supported.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Is 40 a record number of players at a Scottish meet ?.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I beat LOADS of folk to be crowned the 1st KOK of Scotland in St Andrews


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I'm sure I beat LOADS of folk to be crowned the 1st KOK of Scotland in St Andrews 

Click to expand...

only about 5 and one of those had to be DQ' d for illegal drops from bunkers


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			CS was 50 Fabio, i suspect a few of "edit" (he who shall not be named)  have been well supported.
		
Click to expand...

Think that was run by the GM if I remember or at least they were attending it.

There have been some great Scottish meets in the past and long may they continue.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Is 40 a record number of players at a Scottish meet ?.
		
Click to expand...

46 for Carnoustie will just beat that.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Think that was run by the GM if I remember or at least they were attending it.

There have been some great Scottish meets in the past and long may they continue.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was, the "edit" organised the day before at Spey Valley and JF/AA org for Nairn on the sunday and GM did the CS on the sat and Smiffy did BOG on the Monday


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 4, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			only about 5 and one of those had to be DQ' d for illegal drops from bunkers

Click to expand...

I thought you'd had enough


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Due a couple more deposits lads. Cheers. :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve
Stuart_C
Stuart_C +1
Andy III

Reserve
MC72


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 5, 2016)

Cheers Merv_serve :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
Stuart_C
Stuart_C +1
Andy III

Reserve
MC72


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2016)

Whats the craic Stuart_C, you able to join us?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Whats the craic Stuart_C, you able to join us?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate I will be but my +1 can't make it. Send me the payment details and I'll get it sent over tomorrow if that's ok.

Cheers


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 7, 2016)

For those travelling up or staying in the area I'm planning on staying in Prestwick Sat/Sun nights.

Would be interested in a curry maybe on the Saturday? 

Or else at least you now know where to avoid!


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 7, 2016)

The Taj in Prestwick is pretty darn good.  Prestwick town has loads of good boozers, but can get quite busy on Sat nights.

Might poppadom and see you all for a meal.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 7, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			The Taj in Prestwick is pretty darn good.  Prestwick town has loads of good boozers, but can get quite busy on Sat nights.

Might poppadom and see you all for a meal.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips much appreciated.

Would be great to have you along if you fancy a tikka the action.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 7, 2016)

I was thinking Elliotts on Saturday night?!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			The Taj in Prestwick is pretty darn good.  Prestwick town has loads of good boozers, but can get quite busy on Sat nights.

Might poppadom and see you all for a meal.
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend this too it was superb. We went there the night before we played turnberry last year.

I might wander up on the Saturday.....


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2016)

Lots of options for grub/beers in Prestwick. I may be along for a bite to eat on the Saturday. Elliots is also decent for food and drinks. 

Lots of pubs for a pub crawl if required or just get settled in a pub for the night.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2016)

Update - Stuart_C's  plus 1 is not available so MC72 is now in the 40 if you are still up for it?

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
Stuart_C
Andy III Â£25PAID 
MC72

Reserve


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks for the tips much appreciated.

Would be great to have you along if you fancy a tikka the action.
		
Click to expand...

I'll try to korma long if I'm free.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 7, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I'll try to korma long if I'm free.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff. Easy with whatever the majority fancy. Can book somewhere if we get numbers or we can play it by paneer?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2016)

won't be going for a curry, but the Mrs and i might be temped to head out for some drinks.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, pm sent


----------



## super hans (Feb 8, 2016)

stick my name down on the reserve please - i know its a long shot but im sure there will be a couple of folk have to pull out for some reason or other


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2016)

Updated.

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
Stuart_C
Andy III Â£25PAID 
MC72 Â£25 PAID

Reserve
super hans


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2016)

Fabian, I sent my payment this morning, any problems give us a shout.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheers Stuart_C :thup:

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
thecraw Â£25 PAID
greiginfife Â£25 PAID
CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Val Â£25 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£25 PAID
Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
mcbroon Â£45 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
keeno Â£25 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
AMcC Â£45 PAID
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
ger147 Â£45 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
bigslice Â£25 PAID
algar5 Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
davemc1Â£25 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
Stuart_C Â£45 PAID
Andy III Â£25PAID 
MC72 Â£25 PAID

Reserve
super hans


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lWsOOMiJEU

A wee clip I found today.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2016)

Farneyman said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lWsOOMiJEU

A wee clip I found today.
		
Click to expand...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ajc0T3qHIw

came across this one while looking at yours Fabio. John Findlays trip back in 2009, features some other familiar faces too, Steve and he who shall not beamed... wonder if he still had that driver the week after


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 11, 2016)

patricks148 said:



www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ajc0T3qHIw

came across this one while looking at yours Fabio. John Findlays trip back in 2009, features some other familiar faces too, Steve and he who shall not beamed... wonder if he still had that driver the week after

Click to expand...


Brings back some memories that does Patrick, we had 36 holes and lunch for Â£50 that day.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 11, 2016)

patricks148 said:



www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ajc0T3qHIw

came across this one while looking at yours Fabio. John Findlays trip back in 2009, features some other familiar faces too, Steve and he who shall not beamed... wonder if he still had that driver the week after

Click to expand...

Hope the camera went back. Terrible static on the mic!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a reminder the remaining balances are due one month before we play. These will be getting paid next Thursday, 10 March.
Can you all see to getting the rest of your balance due to me before then.
Bank transfer or PayPal will do.
Thanks


----------



## AMcC (Mar 2, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just a reminder the remaining balances are due one month before we play. These will be getting paid next Thursday, 10 March.
Can you all see to getting the rest of your balance due to me before then.
Bank transfer or PayPal will do.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

How is your Nigerian Uncle getting on ?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 2, 2016)

Are there still reserves on the list?  I've put my name forward for the higher handicap team this seqson and I've just got the fixtures and the first one is 10th April.

I've not been picked yet but if I am I will have to pull out of this meet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Are there still reserves on the list?  I've out my name forward for the higher handicap team and I've just got the fixtures and the first one is 10th April.

I've not been picked yet but if I am I will have to pull out of this meet.
		
Click to expand...

Super Hans  aka Stewart, i think you may have met him at Bellshill , is first on the list. :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 4, 2016)

...IMPORTANT UPDATE...

Having spoken to the club this afternoon after finding out that are now 3 temporary greens in play at Dundonald as their preparation begins for the Scottish Open.  

This wasn't mentioned when I booked or paid the deposit in January or anytime until I contacted today. 

After speaking to a member of staff today they have offered to take Â£5 off our green fee leaving it at Â£40 in total.

I understand that the majority of you have a fair distance to travel and others have already got other games and accommodation sorted.

The question is...

*Option 1
Are you still willing to commit to playing the course with 3 temp greens for Â£40 *

or

*Option 2 
Not interested in playing on temp greens at all and you would like your deposit back.*

I have told the club I would be back in touch with them on Monday after you all have a chance to make your choice and we will discuss what happens from there.

Interested in your thoughts folks.

Thanks.

I should add that whatever choice people make I will be looking at organising another meet later in the year.


----------



## Keeno (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 2 for me. 3 greens is too many, 3 too many. Was looking forward to it


----------



## daverollo (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok for me and JohnB


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 1


----------



## AMcC (Mar 4, 2016)

Option2 for me, although if they offered another date later in the year I could run with that.
What are their attitudes about a refund ?

*I understand that the majority of you have a fair distance to travel and others have already got other games and accommodation sorted.*


Yes 4 and a half minutes


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2016)

we have booked into the Troon Hotel, and the bugger wont refund as i paid in full so still willing to play, but a Â£5 off isn't much tell them to make it Â£10 at least... the cheeky buggers, they hav't even got the Scottish open this year


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 4, 2016)

A pity Fabian given your efforts to arrange, I'm am a little torn here as much as I love Dundonald 3 temps for Â£40 is still a lot.
If they were willing to give us a later date for Â£45 I would be in favour of that? If they can't Mmm not sure! i will most likely go with the flow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2016)

Fabian, I'd prefer option 2 due to the miles I'd be doing to play on temps. Shame really because I was looking forward to it as well.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 4, 2016)

EDIT.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry but 3 temps are too many for me, I'd prefer a refund.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 1 for me, their temps will hopefully be better than our normal greens 
 By my calculation the discount should be approx 17%= Â£7.50.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 4, 2016)

I'll still come up....try for a tenner off though so I can have another beer in Saturday night!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, bit of a sh1tter with all the effort you've put in.

I've got Glasgow Gailes planned Saturday and Pestwick St Nicholas Monday. If those two are still on, will need to contact those involved, I'd be keen to hold those two and likely look for somewhere else on Sunday.

Others would be welcome to join on the Sunday of course!

That said Fabian, if the majority want to stick with it I'll happily go with that too.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 4, 2016)

Very torn. Saturday arranged and hotel booked.
Trying to convince myself that 3 temps over 2 days is really not a big issue.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Another drop out I'm afraid. I was coming up with stu, it's too far to travel alone and to play on temps. Apologies


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Fabian , your inbox is full. Glasgow Gailes have quite a few times available on that date starting from 1.30 onwards , if you decide to change things.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2016)

Fabian, I'm quite easy-going about this. Happy to play if there's still a group going but no bother if the consensus is to give it a miss - I have another option anyway that day.

Seems a shame after your sterling work organising it.


----------



## MC72 (Mar 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Fabian , your inbox is full. Glasgow Gailes have quite a few times available on that date starting from 1.30 onwards , if you decide to change things.
		
Click to expand...

I realise there's been a lot of effort put in by Fabian to get this booked but there are other great courses in the area that would probably welcome a large booking on a Sunday in April. I've sent you a PM Fabian, but as has been said above your inbox is full.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 4, 2016)

Wouldn't want to spend Â£40 to play 3 temp greens. Would prefer option2. However if they were to offer for us to go back later in the year for Â£45 Id be up for rearranging.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 4, 2016)

P.s. realise this must be a nightmare going back and forth so it's much appreciated


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 4, 2016)

Inbox cleared try resending the PM's. Cheers

Not going to contact other clubs until I can see what happens when I find out who is in or out for Dundonald. There are folk still willing to play so I am happy to continue arranging it for those. 

For those who are pulling out I will be speaking to the club again on Monday to try and get their deposits back and anyone elses who wants to drop out.

Will also add that the extra game will still go ahead at Prestwick St.Nicholas on the Monday.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 4, 2016)

Im only 14.25 minutes away , wud prefer to play full but if reduced by a tenner then i wud play max 3 temp greens.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 2 for me mate as discussed earlier


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 1.

Happy to go with the flow if other options arise though.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 4, 2016)

Option 2 for me Fabian. I'm not playing temp greens in April. If they offer another date, I'll be interested.

Appreciate your efforts in organising this, it's a real shame it has become a hassle for you. I'd be very pissed off if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2016)

Glasgow Gailes on full greens for Â£45, sorry but a token fiver is not good enough.

I love Dundonald, it's a cracking golf course but it's all or nothing for me as I don't want anything to change my thoughts on the course even though their temps will be spot on.m

Personally I feel it's poor show Dundonald took the booking without mentioning this because they would have known this was happening. Happy to go back later in the year.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2016)

Not too impressed by the way Dundonald have handled this. As Val says loved the course and not sure that I would want that tainted. Question is, if they are in trkps due to work being done, how else is that affecting the course?.
Be happy to look elsewhere now and go back later in the year.

Feel for you Fab, lot of effort in organising it, especially with all the tee times that were added, they should have informed you at that point.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2016)

Are they on mats too to protect the fairways? Might be worth asking...


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 5, 2016)

Going through the thread since the update there are about 17 still willing to go ahead so far with at present 11 deciding to pull out (which I have no issues with) with a dozen or so still to get back to me.

If you are one of the dirty dozen can you let me know your preferred option...

Option 1
You are still willing to commit to playing the course with 3 temp greens for Â£40 

or

Option 2 
Not interested in playing on temp greens at all and you would like your deposit back.

Cheers


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2016)

option 1 but i would not say i was happy about it. I will play if it goes ahead, but would also be interested in another option on that day if it could be done. Ive paid for the hotel and they won't refund, so committed to coming. its a bit shoddy to take the booking knowing full well they are going to do some serious work on the course. Â£5 is not enough of a reduction IMO .

Im off to skye now for a week and will have no internet Fabio so will leave it up to you. its hard on you as you had done a great job organizing  this


----------



## Toad (Mar 5, 2016)

Fabian, I would prefer full greens as I hate temps, if nowhere else is available I'll still come down as it would be a shame to see all your hard work going to waste.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2016)

Discussed with Trottski, seeing as he is driving and we are still in.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 5, 2016)

I would rather cancel and play elsewhere Fabien, if they don't play ball and return the deposits then I'll come along, they're certainly not getting a free Â£25 lol


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 5, 2016)

Reckon they should be knocking a tenner off, but still happy to play.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 6, 2016)

Y   Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
N   stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
Y    patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
N    thecraw Â£25 PAID
Y    greiginfife Â£25 PAID
Y    CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
N    Val Â£25 PAID
Y     Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
Y     HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
Y     FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Y     Trotter Â£25 PAID
N     Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
Y     daverollo Â£45 PAID
Y     JohnB Â£45 PAID
Y     williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
?     Jungle Â£25 PAID
N    mcbroon Â£45 PAID
Y    virtuocity Â£45 PAID
N    keeno Â£25 PAID
Y    huds1475 Â£45 PAID
N    Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
N    AMcC Â£45 PAID
N    HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Y    Andy Â£25 PAID
Y    Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Y    Toad Â£45 PAID
?     Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Y     Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
N     ger147 Â£45 PAID
Y     SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Y     Neil Â£25 PAID
N    bigslice Â£25 PAID
N    algar5 Â£25 PAID
Y     Williep Â£45 PAID
N    davemc1Â£25 PAID
Y    lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
?     Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
N    Stuart_C Â£45 PAID
Y     Andy III Â£25PAID 
?     MC72 Â£25 PAID

So far 24 happy to carry on, 12 looking at the deposit returned and still waiting to hear from 4. 

I have PM'd the 4. If anyone has a number for the 4, Jungle, Crawfy, Merve_serve or MC72 could you fire them a text and ask them to let me know what their thoughts are.

Apologies if I have missed a message from anyone regarding this but hopefully I have everyone correct.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 6, 2016)

Am fine with 3 and a discount. Its not for handicap afterall, it's about meeting up and playing a wee comp amongst us.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I have PM'd the 4. If anyone has a number for the 4, Jungle, Crawfy, Merve_serve or MC72 could you fire them a text and ask them to let me know what their thoughts are.
		
Click to expand...

Think I hav Merves number. Will text if I can find it :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Think I hav Merves number. Will text if I can find it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Put me down as a yes.
More i think about it the more disappointed i am about temps in April. Already booked digs and looking forward to a game on the Sat with Huds too so will still take part.


----------



## MC72 (Mar 6, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Y   Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
N   stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
Y    patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
N    thecraw Â£25 PAID
Y    greiginfife Â£25 PAID
Y    CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
N    Val Â£25 PAID
Y     Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
Y     HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
Y     FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Y     Trotter Â£25 PAID
N     Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
Y     daverollo Â£45 PAID
Y     JohnB Â£45 PAID
Y     williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
?     Jungle Â£25 PAID
N    mcbroon Â£45 PAID
Y    virtuocity Â£45 PAID
N    keeno Â£25 PAID
Y    huds1475 Â£45 PAID
N    Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
N    AMcC Â£45 PAID
N    HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Y    Andy Â£25 PAID
Y    Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Y    Toad Â£45 PAID
?     Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Y     Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
N     ger147 Â£45 PAID
Y     SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Y     Neil Â£25 PAID
N    bigslice Â£25 PAID
N    algar5 Â£25 PAID
Y     Williep Â£45 PAID
N    davemc1Â£25 PAID
Y    lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
?     Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
N    Stuart_C Â£45 PAID
Y     Andy III Â£25PAID 
?     MC72 Â£25 PAID

So far 24 happy to carry on, 12 looking at the deposit returned and still waiting to hear from 4. 

I have PM'd the 4. If anyone has a number for the 4, Jungle, Crawfy, Merve_serve or MC72 could you fire them a text and ask them to let me know what their thoughts are.

Apologies if I have missed a message from anyone regarding this but hopefully I have everyone correct.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply Fabian. I'm still in.

MC72


----------



## super hans (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm sure im down as first reserve for this if IIRC. I'm still up for this so let me know if I get the call up.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 6, 2016)

Cheers Merve_serve and MC72.



super hans said:



			I'm sure im down as first reserve for this if IIRC. I'm still up for this so let me know if I get the call up.
		
Click to expand...

I will add you to the numbers tomorrow. Count yourself counted super hans :thup:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 6, 2016)

Thats a real pity Fabian.

Certainly not ideal but if there is a decent enough group heading along I'm happy to continue.  

As a true fifer though i would be looking for them to knock a tenner off as well


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm still in. With my putting, the temp greens may actually help  :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 7, 2016)

***IF ANYONE IS ON THE WRONG LIST LET ME KNOW ASAP***

After speaking with the club today the following folk will be getting deposits/payments returned over the next few days once things have settled down.

N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N thecraw Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 PAID
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
N mcbroon Â£45 PAID
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 PAID
N bigslice Â£25 PAID
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 PAID
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID



The following are now required to get the outstanding balance over to me ASAP so I can get it paid to the club.

Y Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
Y patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
Y greiginfife Â£25 PAID
Y CalumMcK Â£25 PAID
Y Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
Y HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
Y FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Y Trotter Â£25 PAID
Y daverollo Â£45 PAID
Y JohnB Â£45 PAID
Y williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Y Jungle Â£25 PAID
Y virtuocity Â£45 PAID
Y huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Y Andy Â£25 PAID
Y Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Y Toad Â£45 PAID
Y Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Y Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
Y SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Y Neil Â£25 PAID
Y Williep Â£45 PAID
Y lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Y Merv_serve Â£25 PAID
Y Andy III Â£25PAID 
Y MC72 Â£25 PAID
Y super hans 
The extra Â£5 some have paid will also be returned on the day.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 7, 2016)

Fabian, I have already paid up to Â£45, balance sent 2.3.16


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I count 27 names it's pity we can't get one more body to make it all 4 balls.

 I suggest the extra Â£5 is used for prizes :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 7, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Fabian, I have already paid up to Â£45, balance sent 2.3.16
		
Click to expand...

Apologies..so you have and I have another balance paid from Dave.

Anyone else missed or not correctly accounted for?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 7, 2016)

Stick my fiver in a prize or charity pot. Whichever is smaller.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the sterling work Fabian, just really disappointing the way things have worked out.

Hope everyone going has a great day


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 8, 2016)

Happy for my fiver to go into the prize pot.


----------



## JohnB (Mar 8, 2016)

Happy for my Â£5 to be added to the prize fund also.

Thanks,
John


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 8, 2016)

As per other posts, thanks for handling this Fabian. 

I'm happy for my Â£5 to go into a charity pot too.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok folks...

Going to try and get this right. Apologies if I have missed any payments or people off the list.

The following people need to get their balance up to Â£40 ASAP. This is due to the club on Friday. 

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan  Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 

Those waiting on the return of their deposit will get it back once I have received the outstanding balances from everyone still going.


Room for 1 more to make it 7 4balls! Anyone???


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 9, 2016)

Ach stuff it. Just add me back on. I can't putt anyway and it's somewhere ive wanted to play for years.


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Ok folks...

Going to try and get this right. Apologies if I have missed any payments or people off the list.

The following people need to get their balance up to Â£40 ASAP. This is due to the club on Friday. 

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan  Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£25 PAID
Hendo007 Â£25 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 

Those waiting on the return of their deposit will get it back once I have received the outstanding balances from everyone still going.


Room for 1 more to make it 7 4balls! Anyone???
		
Click to expand...

Balance sent fabian - just PM'd you

Cheers for the effort in organising squire


----------



## super hans (Mar 9, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID

Received Â£40 in Bank - who was it superhans? lol

Full house just now...anyone want to start a reserve list :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID

Received Â£40 in Bank - who was it superhans? lol

Full house just now...anyone want to start a reserve list :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Fabio, BTW  Super Hans isn't German


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2016)

Thats me paid the remainder of my balance Fabian.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID

Nearly all paid up now cheers. :thup:


----------



## super hans (Mar 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£25 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans 
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID

Received Â£40 in Bank - who was it superhans? lol

Full house just now...anyone want to start a reserve list :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

that should be my payment.........danke


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 11, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£25 PAID
Andy Snr Â£25 PAID
Alan Â£25PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£25 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans Â£40
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID

Just waiting on the Largs mafia to cough up then I will get the deposits returned from just resting in my account...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bnh162vqk4

Also got a reserve list of 1.


----------



## super hans (Mar 13, 2016)

Is it too early to start getting excited about this? - its 4 weeks today !!!!!


What time are we meeting?

When is the first & last tee off times?

Is the bacon on the rolls smoked or unsmoked?....fatty or rindless?.......grilled or fried?

There's so much we don't know yet


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 13, 2016)

super hans said:



			Is it too early to start getting excited about this? - its 4 weeks today !!!!!


What time are we meeting?

When is the first & last tee off times?

Is the bacon on the rolls smoked or unsmoked?....fatty or rindless?.......grilled or fried?

There's so much we don't know yet

Click to expand...

Fatty & defo not crispy, not the best TBH


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 13, 2016)

hi guys probably left it too late but happy to be a reserve for this if a space becomes available 


cheers
Kev


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2016)

super hans said:



			Is it too early to start getting excited about this? - its 4 weeks today !!!!!


What time are we meeting?

When is the first & last tee off times?

Is the bacon on the rolls smoked or unsmoked?....fatty or rindless?.......grilled or fried?

There's so much we don't know yet

Click to expand...

You do need to ask for the bacon to be crispy or it comes almost raw, but the rolls are large.
 You better practice your bunker play


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2016)

My lad played dundnald on Friday and said it was in great condition, the winter greens were decent and a lot of work had gone into preparing them. They'll probably be better than the vast majority of parkland courses are right now. 

Guys who are still going I'm sure you'll still enjoy the course.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 14, 2016)

Really looking forward to this now. Although I've just seen some of the bunkers on youtube  

Do we know what holes have the temps?

Patrick - Clear your inbox mate


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£40 PAID
Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
Alan Â£40PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£40 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans Â£40
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID


Reserve 1
Reserve 2 jpxpro
Reserve 3

Sitting with 3 reserves now and have contacted club again about an extra tee time so watch this space...anyone else want to tag along to the most anticipated meet in the West of Scotland... on a Sunday in April... 2016 at Dundonald Links? 

Remaining balance will be paid tomorrow with hopefully good news about the extra time and the deposits will be refunded by the 32nd of Julember. :whoo:




super hans said:



			Is it too early to start getting excited about this? - its 4 weeks today !!!!!
What time are we meeting?
When is the first & last tee off times?
Is the bacon on the rolls smoked or unsmoked?....fatty or rindless?.......grilled or fried?
		
Click to expand...

First tee is 10am I will probably be there after 9am sitting shaking in a corner with the stress of this lol

Food is nice however like most establishments you are actually required to ask for food so don't expect an order listed from an internet forum to just appear in front of you  



jpxpro said:



			hi guys probably left it too late but happy to be a reserve for this if a space becomes available 
cheers
Kev
		
Click to expand...

One the list Kev...got any pals want to share the drive with you?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jungle said:



			Really looking forward to this now. Although I've just seen some of the bunkers on youtube  

Do we know what holes have the temps?

Patrick - Clear your inbox mate 

Click to expand...

done


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 14, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Food is nice however like most establishments you are actually required to ask for food so don't expect an order listed from an internet forum to just appear in front of you 

Click to expand...

What??? This is an outrage. What kind of establishment is this??

Next you'll be telling me I have to decide whether I'm using winter or summer balls. And bring my own.

FFS


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£40 PAID
Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
Alan Â£40PAID 
Toad Â£45 PAID
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£40 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans Â£40
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID


Reserve 1
Reserve 2 jpxpro
Reserve 3
Reserve 4 :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 15, 2016)

Extra time confirmed.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Extra time confirmed. 

Click to expand...

did you ask them about knocking more off?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2016)

if anyone coming to Dundonald is interested in some golf balls

jungle had originally asked me last year about them, but he's switched balls.
Srixon.
52 Ad333
10 Star
34 soft feel
20 distance

i can bring them along, Â£20 the lot, TBH its not worth putting them on the FSS due to the weight and cost of postage.

also have some Titleist and Callaways, though i havn't counted them yet


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 15, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			if anyone coming to Dundonald is interested in some golf balls

jungle had originally asked me last year about them, but he's switched balls.
Srixon.
52 Ad333
10 Star
34 soft feel
20 distance

i can bring them along, Â£20 the lot, TBH its not worth putting them on the FSS due to the weight and cost of postage.

also have some Titleist and Callaways, though i havn't counted them yet
		
Click to expand...

Yep- will give you cash on the day.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Yep- will give you cash on the day.
		
Click to expand...

ok, will shove them all in one bag and bring on the day.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2016)

more balls is anyone coming to Dundonald is interested.

Callaway;
20 Warbird
27 CXR/Chrome/soft
Â£5

Titleist

31 prov1 good enough for a practice bag
4 velocity
17NXT
23 DT solo
Â£10

will bring to dundonald with me.


----------



## super hans (Mar 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			more balls is anyone coming to Dundonald is interested.

Callaway;
20 Warbird
27 CXR/Chrome/soft
Â£5

Titleist

31 prov1 good enough for a practice bag
4 velocity
17NXT
23 DT solo
Â£10

will bring to dundonald with me.
		
Click to expand...



I'll take the lot


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2016)

super hans said:



			I'll take the lot
		
Click to expand...

Ok, pay on the day, cash only no refunds..


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ok, pay on the day, cash only no refunds..

Click to expand...

Or doggy teeth marks


----------



## super hans (Mar 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ok, pay on the day, cash only no refunds..

Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			Or doggy teeth marks 

Click to expand...

I've had a look at the course on YouTube - im going to need all the balls i can get


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2016)

super hans said:



			I've had a look at the course on YouTube - im going to need all the balls i can get 

Click to expand...

You'll be fine if you can stay out of bunkers , and stay in the same County with your enormous forum distance drives :rofl:.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 17, 2016)

You'll only lose a ball if you hit the middle of a fairway. Few folk lost balls there last time. :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			You'll only lose a ball if you hit the middle of a fairway. Few folk lost balls there last time. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He'll be fine then. :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			You'll only lose a ball if you hit the middle of a fairway. Few folk lost balls there last time. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, me on the 12th. Best drive of the day right down the middle... vanished.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2016)

lose the ball in the middle of the fairway you say, this could be the course for me them:rofl::rofl:

not seen one of those for Months


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lose the ball in the middle of the fairway you say, this could be the course for me them:rofl::rofl:

not seen one of those for Months
		
Click to expand...

Worst 5 handicapper in Scotland...&#128521;


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 18, 2016)

Guys can you PM or text me either PayPal address or bank details for refunds. Cant seem to get the details from my online banking.

For the guys who PayPalled it will I just use the email address you used to pay the initial payment?

N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 PAID
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
N mcbroon Â£45 PAID
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 PAID
N bigslice Â£25 PAID
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 PAID
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Guys can you PM or text me either PayPal address or bank details for refunds. Cant seem to get the details from my online banking.

For the guys who PayPalled it will I just use the email address you used to pay the initial payment?

N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 PAID
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 PAID
N mcbroon Â£45 PAID
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 PAID
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 PAID
N bigslice Â£25 PAID
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 PAID
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID
		
Click to expand...

PM sent with bank details.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm back in. You can take me off the 'no' list. Cheers


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 18, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			I'm back in. You can take me off the 'no' list. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

The fear I just had double checking that lol:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 18, 2016)

N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 PAID
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 PAID
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID

Toad can you resend me yours again...I refunded you be mistake...  Not doing anymore tonight just in case lol


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd like to put my spare fiver in to buying some diazepam for Farneyman. Think he's going to need it.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 18, 2016)

If you know a respectable dealer you can stick my fiver towards the drugs.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 19, 2016)

N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID

Think that is all the PayPal payments refunded...
Need bank details from the rest.

Cheers.

Jim is diazepam the stuff you put around a Chritsmas cake...I'm sure my mum used that for a quiet Christmas


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Worst 5 handicapper in Scotland...&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

thats me all right:thup:

glad you have taken my old title of being the worst 9 handicapper in Scotland:rofl:..... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 19, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			thats me all right:thup:

glad you have taken my old title of being the worst 9 handicapper in Scotland:rofl:..... :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

FnA Cotton


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 19, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			If you know a respectable dealer you can stick my fiver towards the drugs.
		
Click to expand...

Its a respectable profession. 

Whos collecting the dough for the gear or is it pay on the day?


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 19, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			N stevek1969 Â£25 PAID
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 PAID
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 PAID

Think that is all the PayPal payments refunded...
Need bank details from the rest.

Cheers.

Jim is diazepam the stuff you put around a Chritsmas cake...I'm sure my mum used that for a quiet Christmas 

Click to expand...

Confirm refund received, cheers Fabian


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 20, 2016)

N stevek1969 Â£25 Refunded
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 Refunded
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 Refunded

Just a couple more to get refunded then its time to get handicaps and make the draw etc


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			N stevek1969 Â£25 Refunded
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 PAID
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N AMcC Â£45 PAID
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 Refunded
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 Refunded

Just a couple more to get refunded then its time to get handicaps and make the draw etc
		
Click to expand...

put me down as 16


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 20, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			put me down as 16

Click to expand...

Handicaps...not your age back to front.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Handicaps...not your age back to front. 

Click to expand...

cheeky!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2016)

Based on the last two games I have had better put me down with one of them new club handicaps at... oh lets say 54...&#128514;


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 21, 2016)

really sorry guys but I'm not gonna make this i hadn't realised we have a family baptism on the 10th.

but gutted as was really looking forward to playing dundonald again


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 21, 2016)

jpxpro said:



			really sorry guys but I'm not gonna make this i hadn't realised we have a family baptism on the 10th.

but gutted as was really looking forward to playing dundonald again 

Click to expand...

Don't worry..I thought baptisms were only for 1 person at a time 

So space for 1...again lol


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2016)

Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£40 PAID
Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
Alan Â£40PAID 
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£40 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans Â£40
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Un-named 1
Un-named 2
Un-named 3

With both Toad and jpxpro pulling out there's now space for 2...

The un-named will be named once I figure out who the are lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
greiginfife Â£40 PAID
CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
Trotter Â£40 PAID
daverollo Â£45 PAID
JohnB Â£45 PAID
williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
Jungle Â£40 PAID
virtuocity Â£45 PAID
huds1475 Â£45 PAID
Andy Â£40 PAID
Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
Alan Â£40PAID 
Crawfy Â£40 PAID
Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
Neil Â£40 PAID
Williep Â£45 PAID
lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
MC72 Â£40 PAID
super hans Â£40
HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
Un-named 1
Un-named 2
Un-named 3

With both Toad and jpxpro pulling out there's now space for 2...

The un-named will be named once I figure out who the are lol
		
Click to expand...

 I s that a U2 song.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2016)

AMcC back in. Space for 1


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2016)

All refunds made now.

N stevek1969 Â£25 Refunded
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 Refunded
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 Refunded
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 Refunded

Current list...30 in total...*could you all please double check that you haven't been deleted from the going list by mistake*...looks like we still need 2 players to make up the 32.

IF ANYONE PULLS OUT AT THIS STAGE UNLESS YOU CAN GET THE SPACE FILLED YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY. 

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2016)

are you doing a draw dear boy?

just to remind you I'm allergic to Green


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			are you doing a draw dear boy?

just to remind you I'm allergic to Green

Click to expand...

The way you avoid them in approach shots is evidence of that...

Yeah will get a draw up once things have settled with numbers...if that happens lol


----------



## MC72 (Mar 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			All refunds made now.

N stevek1969 Â£25 Refunded
N Val Â£25 Refunded
N Lanark_Golfer Â£25 Refunded
N mcbroon Â£45 Refunded
N keeno Â£25 Refunded
N Driven2Distraction Â£25 Refunded
N ger147 Â£45 Refunded
N bigslice Â£25 Refunded
N algar5 Â£25 Refunded
N davemc1Â£25 Refunded
N Stuart_C Â£45 Refunded

Current list...30 in total...*could you all please double check that you haven't been deleted from the going list by mistake*...looks like we still need 2 players to make up the 32.

IF ANYONE PULLS OUT AT THIS STAGE UNLESS YOU CAN GET THE SPACE FILLED YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY. 

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fabian,

I've got someone who'd like to come along. is he ok to be included?

Cheers

MC72


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2016)

MC72 said:



			Hi Fabian,

I've got someone who'd like to come along. is he ok to be included?

Cheers

MC72
		
Click to expand...

IF ANYONE PULLS OUT AT THIS STAGE UNLESS YOU CAN GET THE SPACE FILLED YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY. 

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal :thup:
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Think that's correct now. Full house!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			IF ANYONE PULLS OUT AT THIS STAGE UNLESS YOU CAN GET THE SPACE FILLED YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY. 

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal :thup:
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Think that's correct now. Full house!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo: well done Fab.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			:whoo::whoo: well done Fab.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting carried away until I'm sure I haven't missed anyone lol


----------



## super hans (Mar 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I'm not getting carried away until I'm sure I haven't missed anyone lol
		
Click to expand...

We're two weeks away from the big day and for you to get to this stage with all the to-ing and fro-ing that you've gone through.....you deserve a medal and a cyber-pint:cheers:

as you say though, you're not out of the woods yet, and im  pretty sure someone will try to feck it up in the next 15 days.

good luck


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok time for some more details on format etc.

Â£5/head sweep (those that have paid Â£45 I will bring your sweep on the day). This leaves Â£160 in the kitty.

Â£40 to the individual winner (so a free round for them ) 
Â£20 to runner up.
Â£10 for third.
(Â£70)

For some craic I am going to go with the Russian multiplier stableford again. 
Eg you and your partner multiply your stableford points, eg 2 x 3 or worse 1 x 1 or even worse 4 x 0. 

Winning pair - Â£25 each
Second place pair - Â£15 each
Third place pair - Â£5 each
(Â£90)  (Â£160 in total)

Nothing like relying on your partner for some cash 

I will also put up a bottle of proper whiskey for the player placed 7th in the individual stableford. :cheers:

Next information I need is your *current handicap* and for those who are travelling if you require either an early or late tee time. (Tee times will be allocated as best as I can).
Add to the list below by copying and pasting.

Finally the club have contacted me to see if anyone is wanting grub either before or after the their round. I don't have a menu as such but imagine they will do hot rolls/ soup and a sandwich etc. This is to help out the catering. I will tally up the order and let he club know *however* you will still be required to ask for it at the bar and pay for. 

Handicaps. 
1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID  12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Any glaring mistakes let me know.
Ta.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok time for some more details on format etc.

Â£5/head sweep (those that have paid Â£45 I will bring your sweep on the day). This leaves Â£160 in the kitty.

Â£40 to the individual winner (so a free round for them
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/smiley.gif
) 
Â£20 to runner up.
Â£10 for third.
(Â£70)

For some craic I am going to go with the Russian multiplier stableford again. 
Eg you and your partner multiply your stableford points, eg 2 x 3 or worse 1 x 1 or even worse 4 x 0. 

Winning pair - Â£25 each
Second place pair - Â£15 each
Third place pair - Â£5 each
(Â£90) (Â£160 in total)

Nothing like relying on your partner for some cash
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/tongues_out.gif


I will also put up a bottle of proper whiskey for the player placed 7th in the individual stableford.
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/cheers.gif


Next information I need is your current handicap and for those who are travelling if you require either an early or late tee time. (Tee times will be allocated as best as I can).
Add to the list below by copying and pasting.

Finally the club have contacted me to see if anyone is wanting grub either before or after the their round. I don't have a menu as such but imagine they will do hot rolls/ soup and a sandwich etc. This is to help out the catering. I will tally up the order and let he club know however you will still be required to ask for it at the bar and pay for.
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/grinner.gif


Handicaps. 
1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time please out Saturday 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## AMcC (Mar 26, 2016)

Is the individual competition stableford as well?
Handicap 16


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry Fabian but I can't make it now.

My pal says he will play but will only come if he can bring his pal with him.  He doesn't have a handicap but says he'll play off 28.

The latter pal wants a bacon roll (crispy) with brown sauce, but wants to bring his wife with him for breakfast.  She needs a roll with scrambled egg, heavy on the pepper. 

The former pal will take my deposit money but doesn't gamble or enter sweeps, but he wants a coffee before playing so order him this when you arrive, pay for the coffee using the extra fiver, but give him his change.  He will also want a receipt.  

Just to confirm, the former pal isn't bringing his wife with him.  

He plays off 12.4 but has a comp today.  He isn't swinging well, so he might be off 13 at Dundonald.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 26, 2016)

Actually, I have got my dates wrong, the former pal can't make it then, but the other pal might still play.  I'll let you know in a week.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 26, 2016)

Got my dates wrong again!  I'll play.

My handicap is 13.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Is the individual competition stableford as well?
Handicap 16
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 40 for winner. 
20 runner up
10 3rd


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Got my dates wrong again!  I'll play.

My handicap is 13.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you can't make it now...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Got my dates wrong again!  I'll play.

My handicap is 13.
		
Click to expand...

You are a bad person! :rofl:

Handicap 3 for me


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## JohnB (Mar 26, 2016)

My handicap is 12. Thanks fir the hard work getting this set up, looking forward to it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

My exact 16.5 playing 17  but hopefully I'll get a cut before Dundonald , order a bacon roll and a white coffee for me please . 
You can't have much hair left now after all the hassle , well done mate :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			You can't have much hair left now after all the hassle , well done mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There is a thread about washing golf balls in a washing machine...that's what my head is like after all this lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Williep actual 14.6  playing 15 , order him 1 bacon roll plus a white coffee please


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Williep actual 14.6  playing 15 , order him 1 bacon roll plus a white coffee please
		
Click to expand...


Brown sugar, white sugar or artificial sweetner???


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Brown sugar, white sugar or artificial sweetner??? 

Click to expand...

Sweetners  stirred not shaken please :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Got my dates wrong again!  I'll play.

My handicap is 13.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. 

Suspect you'll be getting a society handicap of 1


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID
		
Click to expand...

Will play whenever drawn. Staying over Sat / Sun.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID
		
Click to expand...

handicap added though after todays performance be better off adding a 0ne to that


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 26, 2016)

10 hc and I'd like a bite to eat after.
Early tee if poss so I can hit the road as soon as I'm fed. Cheers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			10 hc and I'd like a bite to eat after.
Early tee if poss so I can hit the road as soon as I'm fed. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Sugar or sweeteners , white or black, blue, rare, medium or well done. :rofl:


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 26, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11
25. super hans Â£40 PAID
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Probably be looking for a bacon roll before the round.

Well done again Fabian, looking forward to it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 26, 2016)

HC 9 for me, 13 for Trotter.
No food for us, we will be grtting the real deal on the way courtesy of Lord McDonald of Bishopbriggs.

His finest doblÃ¨ soss & egg muffins.


----------



## super hans (Mar 27, 2016)

Current hcp 9 (9.4) - but i have 3 medals before Dundonald so im sure to get at least a 0.1  to make sure im off 10. That extra stroke will come in handy .

no food before the round for me but I'll be looking for something after it. Early tee time for me if possible


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 27, 2016)

7hcap for me Fabian. If I get anywhere close to that then I'll be well chuffed. No scran and will take any tee off as only nipping down fae sunny Glesga. 
Cheers for all the effort...really looking forward to meeting some of the troops ahead of Trump.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

11.5 now so could be playing off 11. More likely 12.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 28, 2016)

Actual is 12.4 but I have at least one if not two medals before the 10th so who knows what it will be then, could be 12, 13, 11, 10 or 9.  probably 13 though.... I'll prob not bother with food either and would prefer a decent golfer to carry me in the pairs thingy..... ;-)


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 28, 2016)

5....not too early on Sunday please.....no grub.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2016)

what time is the first tee off matey and what sort of time are we meeting up?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what time is the first tee off matey and what sort of time are we meeting up?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure first tee is 10 am...


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 28, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## Jungle (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm off 17 mate.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what time is the first tee off matey and what sort of time are we meeting up?
		
Click to expand...

12:30pm 

I will be there not long after 9ish I reckon.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 28, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			10 hc and I'd like a bite to eat after.
Early tee if poss so I can hit the road as soon as I'm fed. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Put me down as early please. Thanks


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 29, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID Lapsed 19
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID
		
Click to expand...

Added (lapsed) handicap.
Would like a roll with fried egg and tattie scone if poss. Bacon would do if that's complicated for them Would prefer early tee-time. No probs if not. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID Lapsed 19
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10 Early if poss
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 30, 2016)

For those who are interested, I see that Ayrshire Golf Scotland have just posted a short Dundonald video onto their FB page (filmed today)

Sorry - cant access it to copy the link

But if we get today's weather then its gonna be a belter of a day !!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			For those who are interested, I see that Ayrshire Golf Scotland have just posted a short Dundonald video onto their FB page (filmed today)

Sorry - cant access it to copy the link

But if we get today's weather then its gonna be a belter of a day !!!
		
Click to expand...

We're expecting a Howlingale :smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 30, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			For those who are interested, I see that Ayrshire Golf Scotland have just posted a short Dundonald video onto their FB page (filmed today)

Sorry - cant access it to copy the link

But if we get today's weather then its gonna be a belter of a day !!!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/ayrshiregolf/videos/1192635407414876/

Not sure if this will work.

 Only looking at the 3 par 11th


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 30, 2016)

Ha ha. Sorry to disappoint. The name's a reference to terrible flatulence, not our stinkin' weather... &#128518;



williamalex1 said:



			We're expecting a Howlingale :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## super hans (Mar 31, 2016)

Farneyman said:



https://www.facebook.com/ayrshiregolf/videos/1192635407414876/

Not sure if this will work.

 Only looking at the 3 par 11th 

Click to expand...


That is a scary looking bunker at the back of the green!!!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID 3
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID 18
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID Lapsed 19
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10 Early if poss
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Just waiting on the handicaps from the Largs mafia and then the draw will be made. Bribes accepted


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 2, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID 3
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 17 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID 18
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 
18. Stephen McG
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID
20. Neil Â£40 PAID
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID Lapsed 19
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10 Early if poss
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID

Just waiting on the handicaps from the Largs mafia and then the draw will be made. Bribes accepted 

Click to expand...

Fabian I have just been notified by HDID of an end of season adjustment putting my handicap up to 18, sorry.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 2, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Fabian I have just been notified by HDID of an end of season adjustment putting my handicap up to 18, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You know that somethings not quite right with your game when your handicap goes up at a meeting! What's going on Kenny, you weren't that bad a couple of years ago, ok you were bad but gee whiz it's not good when your going up without even playing :fore:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			You know that somethings not quite right with your game when your handicap goes up at a meeting! What's going on Kenny, you weren't that bad a couple of years ago, ok you were bad but gee whiz it's not good when your going up without even playing :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why TBH Steve finished last year 0.1 higher that is started, anyway it all starts again today.......at least I don't need to remember the hole that I don't stroke on :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Farneyman Â£45 PAID 12
2. patrick148 Â£45 PAID 5
3. greiginfife Â£40 PAID 9
4. CalumMcK Â£40 PAID 3
5. Jimaroid Â£45 PAID 12 (will adjust if required)
6. HDIDKenny Â£45 PAID 18 late tee time 
7. FairwayDodger Â£45 PAID 3
8. Trotter Â£40 PAID 13
9. daverollo Â£45 PAID 18
10. JohnB Â£45 PAID 12
11. williamalex1 Â£45 PAID 17
12. Jungle Â£40 PAID 17
13. virtuocity Â£45 PAID 13
14. huds1475 Â£45 PAID 19
15. Andy Â£40 PAID 9
16. Andy Snr Â£40 PAID 16
17. Alan Â£40 PAID 4
18. Stephen McG Â£40 PAID 
19. Graeme B Â£40 PAID 8
20. Neil Â£40 PAID 9
21. SammmeBee Â£45 PAID 5 (not too early)
22. Williep Â£45 PAID 15
23. lobthewedge Â£45 PAID 3
24. MC72 Â£40 PAID 11 Early
25. super hans Â£40 PAID 9 Earlish
26. HowlingGale Â£45 PAID Lapsed 19
27. Crawfy Â£40 PAID 7
28. Hendo007 Â£40 PAID 12
29. AMcC Â£45 PAID 16
30. Merv_serve Â£45 PAID 10 Early if poss
31. MC72's pal Â£40 PAID 8 Early
32. Andy's pal Fraser Â£40 PAID 6


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 2, 2016)

So the draw...any problems I can be contacted at toughtittie@gmail.com 

:whoo:

*10:00am Game 1*

lobthewedge 3
super hans 9
Farneyman 12
HowlingGale 19

*10:10am Game 2*

FairwayDodger 3
Merv_serve 10
JohnB 12
daverollo 18

*10:20am Game 3*

MC72 Pal 8
MC72 11
Williep 15
williamalex1 17

*10:30am Game 4*

CalumMcK 3 
Fraser 6
Andy 9
AMcC 16

*10:40am Game 5*

Graeme 8
Neil 9
Andy Snr 16
StephenMcG (20ish tbc)

*10:50am Game 6*

Alan 4
SammmeBee 5
Jimaroid 12
Huds1475 19

*11:00am Game 7*

patrick148 5
greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Jungle 17

*11:10am Game 8*

Crawfy 7
Hendo 12
virtuocity 13
HDIDKenny 18





*Just a reminder on format.*

Â£5/head sweep (those that have paid Â£45 I will bring your sweep on the day). This leaves Â£160 in the kitty.

*Individual Stableford.*
Â£40 to the individual winner (so a free round for them ) 
Â£20 to runner up.
Â£10 for third.
(Â£70)

For some craic I am going to go with the Russian multiplier stableford again. 
Eg you and your partner multiply your stableford points, eg 2 x 3 or worse 1 x 1 or even worse 4 x 0. 

Winning pair - Â£25 each
Second place pair - Â£15 each
Third place pair - Â£5 each
(Â£90) (Â£160 in total)

Nothing like relying on your partner for some cash 

I will also put up a bottle of proper whiskey for the player placed 7th in the individual stableford.
:cheers:


----------



## daverollo (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome work Fabian, looking forward to it. &#128077;


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2016)

Well done!  You got there!

Given I'm off last and live 15 mins away, I will just meet my four ball on the 1st tee.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Well done!  You got there!

Given I'm off last and live 15 mins away, I will just meet my four ball on the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

You'll miss out on the group photo, I missed it last year because I was practising my bunker shots,Sadly it was a real waste of time.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great stuff. Just a week away.

Really looking forward to the grub I've not ordered


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2016)

So the draw...any problems I can be contacted at toughtittie@gmail.com 

:whoo:

*10:00am Game 1*

lobthewedge 3
super hans 9
Farneyman 12
HowlingGale 19

*10:10am Game 2*

FairwayDodger 3
Merv_serve 10
JohnB 12
daverollo 18

*10:20am Game 3*

MC72 Pal 8
MC72 11
Williep 15
williamalex1 17

*10:30am Game 4*

CalumMcK 3 
Fraser 6
Andy 9
AMcC 16

*10:40am Game 5*

Graeme 8
Neil 9
Andy Snr 16
StephenMcG 17

*10:50am Game 6*

Alan 4
SammmeBee 5
Jimaroid 12
Huds1475 19

*11:00am Game 7*

patrick148 5
greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Jungle 17

*11:10am Game 8*

Crawfy 7
Hendo 12
virtuocity 13
HDIDKenny 18





Just a reminder on format.

Â£5/head sweep (those that have paid Â£45 I will bring your sweep on the day). This leaves Â£160 in the kitty.

Individual Stableford.
Â£40 to the individual winner (so a free round for them  ) 
Â£20 to runner up.
Â£10 for third.
(Â£70)

For some craic I am going to go with the Russian multiplier stableford again. 
Eg you and your partner multiply your stableford points, eg 2 x 3 or worse 1 x 1 or even worse 4 x 0. 

Winning pair - Â£25 each
Second place pair - Â£15 each
Third place pair - Â£5 each
(Â£90) (Â£160 in total)

Nothing like relying on your partner for some cash 


I will also put up a bottle of proper whiskey for the player placed 7th in the individual stableford.
:cheers:


----------



## super hans (Apr 3, 2016)

is there a draw to determine who your doubles partner is for the russian stb?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2016)

super hans said:



			is there a draw to determine who your doubles partner is for the russian stb?
		
Click to expand...

Normally the low an high man team up , so looks like you've got Farney the main man :rofl:
 Or maybe just throw the balls up :thup:


----------



## super hans (Apr 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Normally low an high team up , so looks like you've got Farney the main man :rofl:
 Or maybe just throw the balls up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

nae luck Farney, at least you could still win the Individual


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2016)

super hans said:



			is there a draw to determine who your doubles partner is for the russian stb?
		
Click to expand...

Happy for the groups to decide on the tee. The current holders, "Andy and CallumMcK", from the October meeting, are looking to retain their title. 

Free choice or balls in the air, either way I'm happy.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2016)

Just realised I'm now off 12.3 after yesterday's medal and with one on Wednesday and next Saturday I may be back up to 13


----------



## Jungle (Apr 3, 2016)

Great stuff Fabian!

Everything is in place we just need a bit of luck with the weather :-D


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 3, 2016)

Nae luck Farney? Hows about lob? He's relying on me to not makes a baws of any hole. #Aw Naw...



super hans said:



			nae luck Farney, at least you could still win the Individual 

Click to expand...


----------



## AMcC (Apr 3, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just realised I'm now off 12.3 after yesterday's medal and with one on Wednesday and next Saturday I may be back up to 13 

Click to expand...

You going to enlighten us on how you contrived to get a 0.1 rise yesterday


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2016)

AMcC said:



			You going to enlighten us on how you contrived to get a 0.1 rise yesterday 

Click to expand...

The way I played it was very easy...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2016)

anyone thats staying over on the Sat/ Sunday night want to meet up for some beers somewhere.

The wife isn't coming with me now as we don't want Baldrick to be in kennels at the moment


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 4, 2016)

Guys, I'm driving from the west end of Glasgow and leaving about 8:15ish if anyone is nearby or on the way and wants a lift. Can take 2 others.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 4, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			anyone thats staying over on the Sat/ Sunday night want to meet up for some beers somewhere.

The wife isn't coming with me now as we don't want Baldrick to be in kennels at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Prestwick both nights - need to watch the golf somewhere!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			I'm in Prestwick both nights - need to watch the golf somewhere!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Im in the Marine Hotel in Troon.

Fabian, where would the best place for a few beers and watching the golf be?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 4, 2016)

Will be in Prestwick both nights too


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 4, 2016)

I would suggest The Wick on the Main Street.

Big screens and booze.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2016)

Where's the crying smilie when you need one? Sadly I have to withdraw as I've got an unexpected business trip on Monday and that's causing family/childcare problems for me on Sunday.

I was really looking forward to this. Thanks for your amazing efforts, Fabian, and apologies for having to pull out. Alan, Sammeebee, Huds - Please accept my apologies and hope someone can fill in to make a four.

My* tee time at 10:50 *is up for grabs and I'm open to sensible offers.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 6, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Where's the crying smilie when you need one? Sadly I have to withdraw as I've got an unexpected business trip on Monday and that's causing family/childcare problems for me on Sunday.

I was really looking forward to this. Thanks for your amazing efforts, Fabian, and apologies for having to pull out. Alan, Sammeebee, Huds - Please accept my apologies and hope someone can fill in to make a four.

My* tee time at 10:50 *is up for grabs and I'm open to sensible offers. 

Click to expand...

Shame Jim. Hopefully we can get it filled...

Anyone got a pal who would fancy this?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 6, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			. Alan, Sammeebee, Huds - Please accept my apologies and hope someone can fill in to make a four.

My* tee time at 10:50 *is up for grabs and I'm open to sensible offers. 

Click to expand...

No need to apologise for me pal, but appreciate the courtesy :thup:

Sorry to to hear it's not worked out well for you, maybe another time.

Craig


----------



## Hendo007 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got a mate that would be willing and able to take this space?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2016)

Hendo007 said:



			I've got a mate that would be willing and able to take this space?
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 7, 2016)

Weel done Hendo!

Back to the full group.

*10:50am Game 6*

Alan 4
SammmeBee 5
Mr IB 16
Huds1475 19

See you all soon...


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 7, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Weel done Hendo!

Back to the full group.

*10:50am Game 6*

Alan 4
SammmeBee 5
Mr IB 16
Huds1475 19

See you all soon...
		
Click to expand...

Me and Alan happy to take on the world!!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've just booked a buggy for me and williep because we're old, but I've been saving up my winnings.:whoo: . Only Â£35 if anyone is interested or old  . 

Good news the forecast is GOOD :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Good news the forecast is GOOD :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha. 

Have been refraining from saying anything, let's see if holds now you have!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Haha. 

Have been refraining from saying anything, let's see if holds now you have!
		
Click to expand...

At least I'll be under cover in my buggy :smirk:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Haha. 

Have been refraining from saying anything, let's see if holds now you have!
		
Click to expand...

Me too Huds! See it. Think it. But don't SAY IT!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Me too Huds! See it. Think it. But don't SAY IT!
		
Click to expand...

Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2016)

Guys. I've had to pull out so the weather is going to be amazing.

You're welcome.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Guys. I've had to pull out so the weather is going to be amazing.

You're welcome. 

Click to expand...

Did you leave us all drink behind the bar ?. :smirk:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you leave us all drink behind the bar ?. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Give the bar maid a wink and ask for a tap water. She'll know what to do.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just booked a buggy for me and williep because we're old, but I've been saving up my winnings.:whoo: . Only Â£35 if anyone is interested or old  . 

Good news the forecast is GOOD :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

do you have medical exemption to be using a buggy?


----------



## Hendo007 (Apr 8, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Haha. 

Have been refraining from saying anything, let's see if holds now you have!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, been watching it all week and keeping quiet so as to not curse it !!!!! 

Here's hoping they get it right for the first time ever !!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			do you have medical exemption to be using a buggy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Tourettes , now GTF :rofl:


----------



## super hans (Apr 8, 2016)

what tees are we playing off - i'm presuming either blue or whites


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 8, 2016)

http://www.dundonaldlinks.com/the-course/course-map-card/

Plenty to chose from. It wont be the blacks that's for sure.

PS Anyone else looking for grub before you play? Will be contacting the club this afternoon.

PPS There is now a space available for Prestwick St.Nicholas on Monday morning teeing off 8:30 if anyone fancies it. 

Farneyman
Patrick148
huds1474
?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 8, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			PS Anyone else looking for grub before you play? Will be contacting the club this afternoon.

?
		
Click to expand...

Will likely want to eat after, assuming I can sort this on the day with them?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 8, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Will likely want to eat after, assuming I can sort this on the day with them?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah would imagine that will be fine. I will be for something then also I think.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 8, 2016)

Should be there just after 9. Would like a roll with fried egg and potato scone if they do that. Bacon if not. Ta.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2016)

Blacks looks good to me

might want food after, can i order that before we go out?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2016)

super hans said:



			what tees are we playing off - i'm presuming either blue or whites
		
Click to expand...

Reds


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 8, 2016)

Farneyman said:



http://www.dundonaldlinks.com/the-course/course-map-card/

Plenty to chose from. It wont be the blacks that's for sure.

PS Anyone else looking for grub before you play? Will be contacting the club this afternoon.

PPS There is now a space available for Prestwick St.Nicholas on Monday morning teeing off 8:30 if anyone fancies it. 

Farneyman
Patrick148
huds1474
?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, before and after most likely.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Have a great one fellas :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2016)

Hopefully the weather tomorrow morning is like today's. :thup:

I was hoping to be around for a while this evening in Prestwick to watch some of the golf and meet up with some of you but unfortunately I can't make it now.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Hopefully the weather tomorrow morning is like today's. :thup:

I was hoping to be around for a while this evening in Prestwick to watch some of the golf and meet up with some of you but unfortunately I can't make it now.

See you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

will be heading down at lunchtime now so see you guys tomorrow, unless any of you are out tonight


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2016)

I'll be in the Wick and then Elliotts......


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Remember to apply your suntan lotion.:whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2016)

In Troon at the moment, my room. Looks straight out on the first and at 18th , where they are sticking the stands up for the open. 

Wish I sorted a round there as it was an option where I'm staying.

Just in the oyster bay at the harbour which his pretty good. Just had a plate of langoustine the were out of this world .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			In Troon at the moment, my room. Looks straight out on the first and at 18th , where they are sticking the stands up for the open. 

Wish I sorted a round there as it was an option where I'm staying.

Just in the oyster bay at the harbour which his pretty good. Just had a plate of langoustine the were out of this world .
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing there in a fortnight will be a bonus if the stands are up....


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2016)

The Jack and Danny in Prestwick is ok actually.....


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

Knackered after a 4 am wake up call from my little darling.

Going to grab something in hotel and hit the hay.

Will be up for something tomorrow if anyone's around


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2016)

:thup:



SammmeBee said:



			The Jack and Danny in Prestwick is ok actually.....
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Knackered after a 4 am wake up call from my little darling.

Going to grab something in hotel and hit the hay.

Will be up for something tomorrow if anyone's around
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in the Jack and Danny again......


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

A confident chap. Unless you're paying


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			I'll be in the Jack and Danny again......
		
Click to expand...

And where would one find "the jack and Danny" in Prestwick ?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			And where would one find "the jack and Danny" in Prestwick ?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect he's using Google to source them via the Interweb


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone fancy running a sweepstake tomorrow ? as it's probably the only chance I have of winning something .

 Maybe Â£2 or Â£3 a ticket, money split between Fabians chosen charity and whoever picks the winners ticket/ number/name. 
 Thoughts please :thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			A confident chap. Unless you're paying 

Click to expand...

Talking proper gets you anywhere......


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I suspect he's using Google to source them via the Interweb 

Click to expand...

I am using Google Translate actually......


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			I am using Google Translate actually......
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzae_SqbmDE


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone fancy running a sweepstake tomorrow ? as it's probably the only chance I have of winning something .

 Maybe Â£2 or Â£3 a ticket, money split between Fabians chosen charity and whoever picks the winners ticket/ number/name. 
 Thoughts please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind sorting.  

Bit short on the basics, (like pen & paper, mental acuity !) but happy to help


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2016)

The use of proper would suggest it's not language


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2016)

Has anyone found out where the Jack and Danny is yet.
I stay nearby and haven't a clue


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Has anyone found out where the Jack and Danny is yet.
I stay nearby and haven't a clue
		
Click to expand...

You need to know the secret knock lol


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			You need to know the secret knock lol
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting I don't &#128521;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Are you suggesting I don't &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the film Knock Knock


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

See you all tomorrow folks, arrive safely.

Don't forget to get plenty of photos. :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hope everyone has a good time 2moro and the weather is kind.

Fingers crossed I can make it next time.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Hope everyone has a good time 2moro and the weather is kind.

Fingers crossed I can make it next time.
		
Click to expand...

There will be a next time. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 10, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			See you all tomorrow folks, arrive safely.

Don't forget to get plenty of photos. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Early start for me...... shouldn't still be up watching the golf!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Early start for me...... shouldn't still be up watching the golf!
		
Click to expand...

Getting up for golf is always easy...work on the other hand...


----------



## super hans (Apr 10, 2016)

woke up at 4am - couldn't get back to sleep as quite excited


that's me first to get my excuses in - soooooooooo tired


----------



## Odvan (Apr 10, 2016)

Enjoy everyone, have a good un.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 10, 2016)

Safe trip folks. Beautiful morning up here


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2016)

Have a good one Gents, gutted I'm missing it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2016)

Enjoy the day. Still annoyed I can't be there.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 10, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed my round at Dundonald- even got my money's worth by taking lots of shots!

I have decided that it's too hard a course for me :-(

Great company with Crawfy (who played really well), HDIDKenny (who got better as the day went on) and Hendo (who tried hard and picked the wrong partner).

Thanks a million Fabian.  Excellent organisation once again- a particularly difficult task this time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2016)

As Dave above, cracking day on a cracking course. Two of the temp greens were better than most clubs notmal greens with the 3rd still playable.
Didnt play great but had a great laugh with Patrick, Brian and my mate Trotter. 
Fabian came through on the weather again.

Excellent organised again and will be at the head of the queue for the next time.

Cheers Farneyman and to all that cane and made it a great wee comp.


----------



## MC72 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks to William Alex & Willie P for being great company, and thanks to Fabian for a very well organised meet.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like I am first one back.....great organising Farneyman, great company, great course (OK condition) and the one and only day of the Scottish summer!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2016)

MC72 said:



			Thanks to William Alex & Willie P for being great company, and thanks to Fabian for a very well organised meet.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Mark,  we're both looking forward to playing with you guys again. Sadly a bad day at the office for me, our only golf highlight was the joint 12 points we got at the short par 3 :smirk:.

Thanks again to Fabian for organising things so well :thup: , and i hope your hair grows back :rofl:.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

Well done to everyone today. :thup: Great to see some old faces and get the chance to play with some new ones. 

Good shooting folks. 

*RESULTS*

*Individual*

38 huds1475
36 Graeme (countback)
36 SammmeBee

7th place whiskey - CalumMcK

*Russian Stableford* (last year's winning score was 75)

69 huds1475 and Alan
62 patrick148 and Jungle
60 Andy Snr and StephenMcG

Can't believe I got sunburnt today. 

Thanks again to everyone for making the effort to turn up.  :thup:


----------



## Jungle (Apr 10, 2016)

What a cracking day. 

After a poor first hole I started to play well enough to enjoy the course. Had a great time knocking it round with Patrick, Greig and Trotter.  

Well done Fabian for pulling together another fantastic day.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 10, 2016)

A great day on the links today , well done fanian a treat.

Thanks to my PP ,Brian, Greig and Trotter,



Had a good craic despite non of us playing very well.

And for you Fife boys, one of those pound coins was a fake&#128514;

Off to Prestwick to look for the Jack & Danny !


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			A great day on the links today , well done fanian a treat.

Thanks to my PP ,Brian, Greig and Trotter,



Had a good craic despite non of us playing very well.

And for you Fife boys, one of those pound coins was a fake&#128514;


Off to Prestwick to look for the Jack & Danny !
		
Click to expand...

Fake pound coins? Definitely a Muchty trick that one...


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 10, 2016)

What a great day. The weather was superb (sun cream required) and Dundonald is a proper golf course. Something in it for everyone. 

A massive thank you to Fabian who made organising the day look a breeze, am sure it wasn't. 

Was great to meet some new faces and catch up with a couple from previous meets.

Was also very lucky to be partnered with 3 real gentlemen in Alan, Sam and Innis. Some great stuff played by all our group, and the company was the icing on the cake


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 10, 2016)

Fantastic day. Thanks to Fabian for organising. Had the pleasure to play with him as well as Stuart (super- hans) and Colin (lob the wedge). We all played some good stuff, some bad stuff and some downright mince. 
Sorry I couldn't hang around and meet more of you. Will plan better next time.


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 10, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Thoroughly enjoyed my round at Dundonald- even got my money's worth by taking lots of shots!

I have decided that it's too hard a course for me :-(

Great company with Crawfy (who played really well), HDIDKenny (who got better as the day went on) and Hendo (who tried hard and picked the wrong partner).

Thanks a million Fabian.  Excellent organisation once again- a particularly difficult task this time.

View attachment 18970

Click to expand...

Ditto Dave, but you are way to generous with your praise. You must have missed my couple of fluffed wedges ( lesson booked for Wednesday)

Many thanks to Fabian for organising a great course and even better weather.

Thoroughly enjoyed my first GM meet and now cannot wait for Trump.

Now off to watch the big boys make it look easy at Augusta


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Fabian for organizing and nice to meet Davey, John and Karen.

Some pics from today, the place looked stunning in good weather  https://goo.gl/photos/TR7P8bH85wbyUTtRA

Special mention to Huds1475 who only went and won it after I gave him a bit of a lesson yesterday.  In his own words, a "cross-border cash raid".:rofl:


----------



## daverollo (Apr 10, 2016)

Had a great time, company good, weather wonderful, course excellent, golf like a fiddlers elbow.

Well played Karen (fairway dodger) and Merve the swerve (hopefully home safely now). JohnB and myself started like a house on fire, 26 points after 6 holes. We then managed to dovetail beautifully to scramble 11 for the next 12 &#128512;

Would be back in a heartbeat though, love Dundonald.

Fabian, thanks for doing all the hard work getting this together.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			In his own words, a "cross-border cash raid".:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Liked that one :rofl:

Cracking photos and nice bunker shot Dave!


----------



## Val (Apr 10, 2016)

Big Craig is a bandit, time he got that HC chopped :rofl:

Glad you had a good day for it fellas


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Big Craig is a bandit, time he got that HC chopped :rofl:

Glad you had a good day for it fellas
		
Click to expand...

How many should he be cut for tomorrow @PSN?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 10, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Liked that one :rofl:

Cracking photos and nice bunker shot Dave!
		
Click to expand...

He had a few fighting points on the day and that was the cream of the crop. From tee to hazard, from hazard to steps in the bunker, from bunker to fringe, fringe to green, then holed for a 5 and 'fighting 5'. Resilience personified.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 10, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Special mention to Huds1475 who only went and won it after I gave him a bit of a lesson yesterday.  In his own words, a "cross-border cash raid".:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Thanks. You make it sound clinical and planned.

Anyone watching yesterday will know it wasn't! !


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 10, 2016)

Echoing everyone's comments, I had a great time at dundonald. Thanks again for a top job of organising Fabian. Nice to meet Dave and John and merve, we had a very pleasant round together.

Didn't play too badly but a few daft shots cost me. Two bogeys and a double from position "A" with a wedge in hand is a bit if a shocker.

Still, 34 points (77 in real money) didn't threaten the prizes but was comfortably my best score at a forum meet so I went home happy.

:fore:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Still, 34 points (77 in real money) didn't threaten the prizes but was comfortably my best score at a forum meet so I went home happy.

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Need to start a ladies section and an International one...might have a chance of winning myself then too lol

PS Well paid:thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2016)

For whoever said they were playing Royal Troon in a couple of weeks I heard that it's mats only all the way up until the Open. Not a confirmed source (ie a member) but a reliable source.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 13, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			For whoever said they were playing Royal Troon in a couple of weeks I heard that it's mats only all the way up until the Open. Not a confirmed source (ie a member) but a reliable source.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing in a big comp there and no mention has been made of mats so I'll be surprised but time will tell.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			For whoever said they were playing Royal Troon in a couple of weeks I heard that it's mats only all the way up until the Open. Not a confirmed source (ie a member) but a reliable source.
		
Click to expand...

it sure is mats, we stayed in the hotel next to the 18th and our room overlooked the 1st and 18th fairways and all the guys i saw were using mats.... except the guy who hit it into the stand that was being put up on Saturday afternoon on the 18th:rofl: We were having a drink outside and it was a shock to the 5 guys working on the stand as it ricocheted around it


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 18, 2016)

Saw neighbour packing up his golf gear tonight, tomorrow morning he's off to the Scottish Riviera...

Bogside
Gailes
Dundonald
Prestwick St Nicholas

Am gutted I'm not going!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Saw neighbour packing up his golf gear tonight, tomorrow morning he's off to the Scottish Riviera...

Bogside
Gailes
Dundonald
Prestwick St Nicholas

Am gutted I'm not going!!! 

Click to expand...

Hope they enjoy the trip. Nice courses they are playing.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Hope they enjoy the trip. Nice courses they are playing. 

Click to expand...

And in no particular order


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 18, 2016)

bigslice said:



			And in no particular order

Click to expand...

Didn't play bogside but thought 16 @ PSN was the best hole on the rest.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Didn't play bogside but thought 16 @ PSN was the best hole on the rest.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to get an invite to play Bogside :rofl:


----------



## AMcC (Apr 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It's hard to get an invite to play Bogside :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You have to be more subtle than that for Bigslice :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2016)

AMcC said:



			You have to be more subtle than that for Bigslice :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You know that's not my strong point


----------

